
Getting down to the nitty-gritty of reduplication - grzm
http://ahdictionary.tumblr.com/post/170649143046/getting-down-to-the-nitty-gritty-of-reduplication
======
grzm
I became aware of this first in Japanese and hadn't really thought about it in
English or other languages. Makes sense that it would be a more general
feature of language than specific to any single one.

